# That was interesting....



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

Well trying to do a little resawing when all of a sudden I hear something odd then all hell breaks loose. 

I'm glad I could slap the e stop and also glad the saw has a foot brake to get things stopped in a hurry... 

Anyone ever had the rubber around the tire break off? 

Dam thing sheared off in two even looking cuts and started feeding out the throat...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

Also I knew this thing needed new rubber... Did my negligence do this?


----------



## CWS (Aug 30, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Also I knew this thing needed new rubber... Did my negligence do this?


Never happened to me but glad your safe. Be careful! things happen quick.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

CWS said:


> Never happened to me but glad your safe. Be careful! things happen quick.



It happened VERY fast! No need for anymore coffee... Im awake!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Aug 30, 2016)

Glad you're okay man, I imagine that did wake you all the way up! When that rubber gets dry and brittle these things will happen. Tony


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 30, 2016)

Well now you know you have to change the tires........and your shorts!
Yes my friend if you see something that needs maintenance do it, especially on machinery. We are all guilty of procrastinating though. I know I sure am.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yea the more I look at it the more it screams negligence cause this... 

I tried to take the bottom rubber off and it came off in 4in chunks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 30, 2016)

Yikes....good to hear you still have all your nubbies.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yikes....good to hear you still have all your nubbies.



Thanks I'm kinda excited about it also! Lol! 

I was about an inch from coming out a 12 square block of redwood when it happened.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 30, 2016)

Never seen that, I've had tires get loose and come off the side of the wheel with the blade.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

I bet that was loud and scary. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

What size of a Griz? I just installed tires on one a bit ago- Damn they are a tight fit.. My old ones were too loose and just would come off.


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> What size of a Griz? I just installed tires on one a bit ago- Damn they are a tight fit.. My old ones were too loose and just would come off.



G0531. 21 inch 

I've heard they are a wrestle to get on... I'll find out thursday or Friday.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2016)

Boiling water.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 30, 2016)

That is what i have 21". Even with hot water it took all kathie and i have to get them on. When you get the new ones you will swear they are wrong size. Make sure you check max. Temp. They advise. I think it is 130 degrees. We used hot tap water 130.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 2, 2016)

I still say boiling water. Companies have to lean on the side of conservancy - boil the damned things and you won't have to fight them. Use welding or other thick gloves to put them on. Think it all through and have them ready to put on immediately coming out of the water. I use my turkey fryer. After the water starts to boil turn off the gas. Put on your gloves, remove one tire from the water with tongs, and force it on the wheel as best you can as fast as you can. Then pull the second one after you have the first one roughed on. My tires are harder than y'alls. Mine are tongue and groove and I still manage.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2016)

My lower bandsaw tire came off last week, so there's a new set in on the way. It sucks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2016)

My work just purchased an old do-all bandsaw for metal work. I need to help them (do it for them) install new tires on it and get her tuned up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 3, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> My work just purchased an old do-all bandsaw for metal work. I need to help them (do it for them) install new tires on it and get her tuned up.



How big is it? We got a monster one at work that's gotta be pretty old.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm n


gman2431 said:


> How big is it? We got a monster one at work that's gotta be pretty old.


I'm not really sure, just looked at it briefly when it came in. It has the blade welder and grinder on it, speed tachometer, coolant pump, foot brake, etc. It's very old, not a lot of height but very wide throat. 220v 3 phase. This is the second one they purchased, I told them to send the first one back as they got ripped off! It had a broken trunnion, cracked band wheel, and a bunch of other problems. When will they learn to start talking with me about machinery, lol. They did listen and send it back but what a waste of time! The second one has much more potential, and if I help them get her tuned up and running I can use it too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 7, 2016)

Well you guys weren't kidding about these tires!! What a fight it was to put them on!! Got it tho and back running.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

